# The Number 23 (Brief Review - No Spoilers)



## zimbloth (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I saw the new movie 'The Number 23' Saturday night starring Jim Carrey. I went in knowing the premise but having pretty much no expectations.

*Story:*

Although there were a few loose ends that writers were a bit lazy in tying up at the end, the story as a whole was fairly engaging. It was less a fascination with the meaning behind "23", but rather who was behind the book itself. Unlike most "psychological thrillers" it wasn't overly predictable. There were many times I thought I had things figured out and it went in a different (and better) direction. I wouldn't say this is Oscar-worthy stuff, but it's definitely an entertaining story and a fun 90 minutes.

*Acting:*

I have a hard time taking Jim Carrey seriously most of the time. He'll always be Ace Ventura to me. That being said he does a really good job in this film. He wasn't over-acting, he was very believable at all times. I was expecting many  moments with him but there weren't any here. Carrey is fairly intense and interesting to watch in this movie. I'm sure if his character had been played by a more seasoned actor like Edward Norton or Ralph Fiennes it would have been even better, but Carrey's efforts are more than admirable here.

Also Virginia Madsen who plays Carrey's wife does an excellent job, and is extremely likable in this movie. In fact, in this kind of movie usually the spouse is unbearable and annoying, but she really steals many scenes and does a fantastic job. I can see why she has recieved so much acclaim for her other films as of late.

*Stuff That Matters(Body count, gore, explosions, Clint Howard cameos, etc):*

This is where the movie suffers, but hey you can't win em all.

*Overall:*

This movie didn't move me or provoke much thought, but it still had great pacing, above average acting, an excellent aesthetic and was enjoyable to watch - the most important thing of all. 

*Rating: 3 out of 5 Cousin Larrys*


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 3, 2007)

After I saw this movie I got a wierd chill when I quickly noticed that my address equaled 23 lol, however farfetched it was...

1636 reversed = 6361 = (6x3)+(6-1) = 18-5= 23

lol I loved this movie!


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 3, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> 1636 reversed = 6361 = (6x3)+(6-1) = 18-5= 23



18-5 = 23 does it? Is this the new math???


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2007)

The Cousin Larry Rating System is the be-all-end all benchmark of modern critical analysis. Without the CLRS, there can be no review. Bravo, sir, you are a true pioneer.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> The Cousin Larry Rating System is the be-all-end all benchmark of modern critical analysis. Without the CLRS, there can be no review. Bravo, sir, you are a true pioneer.



LOL


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2007)

i saw it last weekend, and loved it. it wasn't perfect, but it had my tired brain gripped for a good couple of hours


----------



## settite (Mar 3, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> 18-5 = 23 does it? Is this the new math???



You didnt know there is new math now?!?!? 14-4 = 18


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2007)

Leon said:


> i saw it last weekend, and loved it. it wasn't perfect, but it had my tired brain gripped for a good couple of hours



Yeah that's more or less how I feel too. It was pretty cool. 

Though not quite up to the standards of...


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2007)

that's a Megalodon^3


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 3, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> 18-5 = 23 does it? Is this the new math???



LOL oops I ment + 

EDIT: I just realized my ex gf left me on the 28th of may: 28-5=23


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd like to see this at some point. I liked Jim Carrey in The Truman Show, so it'd be cool to see him in another serious role.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 15, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> LOL oops I ment +
> 
> EDIT: I just realized my ex gf left me on the 28th of may: 28-5=23



Wow, that's fucked up too......


You sure this isn't a biography of your life?


Wait, you're the tenth post, and it's the 15th of March.

10 plus 15 = 25 minus 2 (how many times you've posted in this thread =23!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

Loved it. 

That was the movie I went to see while my vehicle was being broken into.


----------

